# Hurricane Lake



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can camp at H lake?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

The south campground is accessible from Kennedy Bridge Road off Beaver Creek Road north of SR 4. This campground contains primitive (no electric or water hookups) camping sites maintained by the Florida Forest Service. Restroom and picnic facilities are available have fun stay warm


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I love it up there almost went this weekend but everyone said it was too cold.:thumbdown:. Primitive is the way to go especially drinking and planning on caring on after 10 pm is quiet time in the regular camping spots. My voice has been described as a boomer so its a no brainer. Also there is a clay road (white ) that ends on the back side of the lake where the stumps are. I enjoyed that spot for fishing without crossing the whole lake. Google earth it.


----------

